# too much cardio?



## danny (May 11, 2011)

How much is too much? I am doing two sessions of one hour each a day, five days a week on a medium level of intensity.


----------



## robinme (May 12, 2011)

I'm certainly no expert, but too much cardio is never bad. I am a cardio junkie too, and I don’t have problems


----------



## Big Danny (May 12, 2011)

Three times a week 30 - 40 minutes of medium - high intensity cardio sessions on empty stomack is all I need.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 12, 2011)

Everyone is different. That question is like asking how many times should you train a week. Although generally speaking I definately think you can do too much cardio. Too much in a bodybuilding sense is not much at all but that limit is different for everyone. I personally look best with the least cardio possible. I never use cardio for getting cut or losing weight... it's solely for my heart. I use weights and diet to get lean. 

So back to your question it all depends upon your goals. If someone wanted to be healthy and lean then lots of cardio would be good. But if someone wanted to be huge and ripped then generally speaking cardio needs to be limited. Again everyone is different. Some are ripped and do no cardio at all others are huge and ripped and do lots of cardio.

I personally think your doing far too much if you want to bodybuild (but of course I don't know your goals). 20-45 mins per day is ideal imo. No more than 6 days per week. But on the whole I think most would be best with 3 40 min sessions per week. For me 3/4 20 mins sessions per week is plenty. Currently my cardio is sex and walking and luckily I am getting plenty of both at the moment.


----------



## ASHOP (May 13, 2011)

danny said:


> How much is too much? I am doing two sessions of one hour each a day, five days a week on a medium level of intensity.



I think thats too much cardio. I only do it on non weight training days,, and its high intensity for 30-45minutes.


----------



## doodoop (May 15, 2011)

Agree, that's a bit extreme.


----------

